# beach cart



## george joslin (Mar 8, 2011)

I made a beach fishing cart that is simple and cheap. I can also attach it to my bicycle. Materials: plywood for base, steel axle ( you can buy at tractor supply) pneumatic tires (tractor supply) 6'Pvc pipe for handle, cooler to go on top secured with bungee cords. Pvc pipe rod holders bolted to cooler. You can make it the size you want. Take of the cooler and you can pull a kayak with it. Very versatile. Tracks well behind bike.
george


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

put up pics dude, sounds like a solid setup!


----------

